# [S]Virtualbox 4.2 ebuild

## Tinitus

Hallo,

habe mir mal das neue Virtualbox 4.2 installiert.

Leider kommt nun beim Start, daß das Modul nicht zur Virtualbox Version paßt.

Habe die Module noch mal entladen. Leider bekommt man mit modprobe -vv auch keinen Versionshinweis. Wie kann man das checken?Last edited by Tinitus on Fri Sep 14, 2012 10:41 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Max Steel

eix und evtl steht was in der dmesg. Vll kriegst du auch Infos über file...

Andere Möglichkeiten hab ich dir leider nicht (zur Not mal ein recompile machen...)

PS: Laden musst du die Module übrigens selbst... werden nicht automatisch geladen. (außer über /etc/conf.d/modules)

----------

## arfe

 *Tinitus wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> habe mir mal das neue Virtualbox 4.2 installiert.
> 
> Leider kommt nun beim Start, daß das Modul nicht zur Virtualbox Version paßt.
> ...

 

Aus dem Portage app-emulation/virtualbox-modules neu kompilieren bzw emerge'n. Das muss Du jedes Mal machen, wenn Du einen neuen oder anderen Kernel verwendest.

Die Kernel-Version des Modules findest Du so:

modinfo vboxdrv

 *Quote:*   

> filename:       /lib/modules/3.5.3/misc/vboxdrv.ko
> 
> version:        4.1.18 (0x00190000)
> 
> license:        GPL
> ...

 

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

da gab es einen Bug. Der ist aber inzwischen gefixt: siehe https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=434958 und hier https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-936630.html

MfG. Stefan

----------

## Tinitus

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> da gab es einen Bug. Der ist aber inzwischen gefixt: siehe https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=434958 und hier https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-936630.html
> 
> MfG. Stefan

 

Das wars. Danke.

----------

## Obelix

...kannst du mir sagen, wie du es überhaupt geschafft hast, die 4.2er Version zu bekommen?

Ich kasper hier schon eine Weile rum und würde nur 4.1.18 bekommen. 

Ich will aber auch die 4.2.0.. Will haben... haben, haben, haben  :Smile: 

Danke und Gruß

Obelix

----------

## firefly

 *Obelix wrote:*   

> ...kannst du mir sagen, wie du es überhaupt geschafft hast, die 4.2er Version zu bekommen?
> 
> Ich kasper hier schon eine Weile rum und würde nur 4.1.18 bekommen. 
> 
> Ich will aber auch die 4.2.0.. Will haben... haben, haben, haben 
> ...

 

Diese version ist ~ARCH maskiert (genauso wie die 4.1.20  :Wink: )

----------

## Obelix

Danke für die Info.

hm... ich habe noch nicht viele unmask Erfahrung, aber sollte nicht ein

```
app-emulation/virtualbox ~arch
```

in /etc/portage/package.keywords dafür sorgen, dass ich generell ~arch maskierte VBoxen bekomme?

auch ein

```
>=app-emulation/virtualbox-4.2.0 ~arch
```

das meiner Meinung nach besagt, dass ich ab Version 4.2.0 ~arch akzeptiere bringt nix

Es würde trotzdem 4.1.18 angezogen, statt 4.2.0

Alle Doku, die dazu gefunden und gelesen habe war entweder aus dem letzten Jahrhundert und damit nicht mehr wirklich gültig, oder es stand das drin (ich habs so verstanden) wie ich es oben wieder gegeben habe...

----------

## toralf

Hhm, also dies hier funktioniert :

```
tfoerste@n22 ~/workspace/bin $ grep -e virt -e kb /etc/portage/package.accept_keywords/misc 

~app-emulation/virtualbox-4.2.0

~app-emulation/virtualbox-additions-4.2.0

~app-emulation/virtualbox-extpack-oracle-4.2.0

~app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-4.2.0

~dev-util/kbuild-0.1.9998_pre20120806

```

Manchmal hilft auch autounmask 

```
emerge --update @world --newuse --changed-use --with-bdeps=y --ask --autounmask=y

```

weiter.

----------

## Obelix

...ich hab grad mal den emerge von dir versucht. Es soll app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-4.1.18 installiert werden. Sonst nix. Sehr komisch...

----------

## toralf

 *Obelix wrote:*   

> ...ich hab grad mal den emerge von dir versucht. Es soll app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-4.1.18 installiert werden. Sonst nix. Sehr komisch...

 ah dies hier vergaß ich (oder aber mal mit --autounmask =y auf Deinem System versuchen) :

```
tfoerste@n22 ~ $ cat /etc/portage/package.unmask/misc 

#       package.unmask

#

=sys-firmware/sgabios-0.1_pre8

```

----------

## Josef.95

@Obelix

Schau dir auch mal die Ausgabe von 

```
equery y virtualbox-modules
```

 an, dort ist gut ersichtlich welche Version auf welcher Architektur aktuell auf stable/testing verfügbar ist. (alternativ tut es auch "eshowkw virtualbox-modules"

Oder schau direkt in die Ebuilds unter /usr/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules/

Oder nutze einfach eix  :Smile: 

----------

## Obelix

danke. es sieht bei mir folgendermaßen aus:

```
ObelixPC linux # equery y virtualbox-modules

Keywords for app-emulation/virtualbox-modules:

          |                           | u   |

          | a a             p     s   | n   |

          | l m   h i m m   p s   p   | u s | r

          | p d a p a 6 i p c 3   a x | s l | e

          | h 6 r p 6 8 p p 6 9 s r 8 | e o | p

          | a 4 m a 4 k s c 4 0 h c 6 | d t | o

----------+---------------------------+-----+-------

4.1.12    | o + o o o o o o o o o o + | o 0 | gentoo

4.1.18    | o + o o o o o o o o o o ~ | o   | gentoo

4.1.22    | o ~ o o o o o o o o o o ~ | #   | gentoo

 4.2.0-r1 | o ~ o o o o o o o o o o ~ | o   | gentoo
```

daraus schließe ich, dass das Paket ~amd64 ist. Das ist bei mir eine Default-Einstellung in /etc/make.conf  [USE=".... ~amd64"]

Auch wenn ich das explizit noch in /etc/portage/package.use angebe, soll immer 4.1.18 kommen statt 4.2.0

Was mache ich denn falsch?

----------

## bell

Es ist kein USE-Flag! sondern ein Keyword! Nimm das aus USE raus. Die richtige Datei ist /etc/portage/package.accept_keywords.

Siehe auch http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?part=3&chap=3#doc_chap2

----------

## Obelix

...ah, verstanden. Danke!

da ich das bisher nicht gebraucht habe, hatte ich mich nicht damit beschäftigt.

Jetzt kommt auch das 4.2.0r-irgendwas Paket. Ich mach gleich noch ein komplettes Update des Systems, denn wenn ich schon drüber bin...

Also wenn ich mich nicht mehr melde, geht nix mehr  :Very Happy: 

Danke an alle Helfer...

----------

## Polynomial-C

Mit dem verpatzten virtualbox-modules release habe ich echt für viel bugspam gesorgt. Wenn ich wenigsten noch nachvollziehen könnte, wie ich so einen Sch[zenisert] verzapfen konnte...

Daher nochmal ein dickes Sorry an alle Betroffenen. Ich schätze mal, damit habe ich einigen Benutzern die Freude auf das nagelneue virtualbox-4.2.0 gehörig gedämpft   :Embarassed: 

----------

